# Grafik entfernen bei Nokia 5510!



## Bremsklotz (18 März 2007)

Wie kann ich Grafiken aus dem Nokia Handy entfernen? Ich habe mir dieses Handy ersteigert, nun sind da Grafiken drauf, bei denen mir schlecht wird. Wie werde ich die los, ich habe bisher vergeblich nach Info gesucht. Ich finde zwar überall, wie ich sie aufs Handy drauf bekomme, aber nicht wie wieder runter.

Wer kann mir helfen??


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2007)

*AW: Grafik entfernen bei Nokia 5510!*

Gerät auf Lieferzustand des Herstellers zurück setzten. Die Tastenkombination teilt die Nokia unter Benennung des Geräteyp im Supportbereich mit.

Besser ist es für dich, an der Sache mit den strafrechtlich relevanten Bildern niemand weiter teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## Bremsklotz (18 März 2007)

*AW: Grafik entfernen bei Nokia 5510!*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gerät auf Lieferzustand des Herstellers zurück setzten. Die Tastenkombination teilt die Nokia unter Benennung des Geräteyp im Supportbereich mit.
> 
> Besser ist es für dich, an der Sache mit den strafrechtlich relevanten Bildern niemand weiter teilhaben zu lassen.


Hallo Reducal, 
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe jetzt bei mir nur eine Einstellung im Handy gefunden "auf Werkseinstellung zurücksetzen", ob das reicht, weiß ich nicht, es wird ein Sicherheitscode verlangt, den ich nicht kenne. 
Ich habe bisher auch vergeblich bei Nokia nach der Zurücksetzung gesucht.
Sorry, ich bin da nicht so fit. Kennst du den link dazu?
Ich bin nur stinksauer. Ich habe mir das Handy ersteigert, weil ich nun seit einem Jahr ein CI = Cochlear Implantat (anstatt Hörgerät)  habe und mit diesem Handy ganz prima telefonieren kann.


----------



## xc.. (18 März 2007)

*AW: Grafik entfernen bei Nokia 5510!*

Versuch  mal  12345  das ist derstandart Code

Ansonsten hilft dir nur ein  Software update im Nokia Shop ( ca 20 Euro)

Gruss xc


----------



## Bremsklotz (18 März 2007)

*AW: Grafik entfernen bei Nokia 5510!*



xc.. schrieb:


> Versuch  mal  12345  das ist derstandart Code
> 
> Ansonsten hilft dir nur ein  Software update im Nokia Shop ( ca 20 Euro)
> 
> Gruss xc


Hallo xc,

das habe ich bereits versucht. Das hilft leider nicht. auch einen Code mit *#7370# brachte mich nicht weiter.
Da ich ein simlockfreies Handy habe, vermute ich mal, das diese Codes nicht greifen, denn es kam immer nur die Meldung, wie ich schon beschrieben habe.

Werde es im Shop versuchen.


----------



## xc.. (18 März 2007)

*AW: Grafik entfernen bei Nokia 5510!*

(*#7370#  ist der reset  für  Symbian  Os Nokia ..)

der Reset  bei den normalen  Serie  3/4  Geräten geht übers  Menü
und da ist der voreingestellte code  12345  wen nicht geändert .


 ich würde  das Flashen  eh vorziehen da  auch  Geräte bedingte  Probs 
damit beseitigt  werden  und wen das Gerät   noch in der Nokia Garantie ist ist das ggf  kostenlos ,  das kann ein Nokia Partner  anhand einer Datenbank 
feststellen.

Grüsse xc


----------



## Bremsklotz (19 März 2007)

*AW: Grafik entfernen bei Nokia 5510!*

So, der Mist ist weg. Gott sei Dank, bzw. dem Freund meiner Tochter. Er hat es mit Hilfe des Datenkabels und PC erledigt.
Das Löschen wäre auch noch möglich gewesen bei "Bildmitteilugen". Dann zwar einzeln, aber es wäre gegangen.
Mich hat nur auch gefuchst, dass in der Bed.-Anleitung nirgendwo was steht, wie ich das löschen kann. 
Das Handy ist ein ausgesprochener Oldie, das gibt es im Handel nicht mehr.
Mit 12345 gingen die Grafiken leider nicht weg. Das hatte ich probiert.

Vielen Dank euch beiden.


----------

